# Ok You, You, You.........MEN......



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

This is for you. This is especially for you if you work a weird shift and your wives handle all the farm work while you're away. It's a well known fact that things just happen when you're not home. Little inconsequential things like....wildfires, tornadoes, crushed feet, broken ribs and punctured lungs, broken water pipes....ya know, the minor stuff that any old body can handle......in the dark, with their hands tied, on crutches.....LOL!! Ok Ok so I'm being a little melodramatic.

But really! Right now I'm sitting here sweating, cussing like a sailor and calling my darling hubby everything but a red headed, freckle faced stepchild. Why? Because! He helped me. And when he helps me and I'm busy with something else he gets distracted and leaves things half done. 

For instance: 

I went out to put horses up and feed them tonight and found the tractor deader than a 3 day old fish. Why? He left the lights on. The feed wagon was left unhitched, but that turned out not to matter because the tractor was dead and I had to haul the feed anyhow. I went out at almost dark because I was watching a thunderstorm to see if it was coming this way and to see if the horses needed to be put up in the barn or fed out on pasture. Of course, it's headed here and they had to go in. 

So, I haul a bunch of hay bales out to the barn, because he used up all the rainy day bales and didn't replace 'em, and by now it's dark. I go to turn on the barn lights and nothing happened. Why? Oh, because he mowed the arena yesterday and ran over the power cord to the barn lights and didn't repair it or tell me so I could repair it in the daylight. Now I gotta feed by braille and I discover he didn't fill the waterers after he dumped 'em. And I gotta haul feed buckets to the barn because the tractor won't go. And I gotta get all the horses in, including the stallion who just KNOWS I'm gonna lead him to a mare any minute now.....all by braille. 

Really guys? Really?  C'mon now, I can fix a busted pipe and turn off the water at the property line without hysterics. I evacuated all the horses when a wildfire tried to burn down our place in AZ and didn't even think of having a fit. Not even when the flames melted my boot heels and blistered the paint on my truck. I got myself to the hospital after the ribs and lung thing, and the foot thing, and I deal with the weather and tornadoes without a whimper. I could have fixed the power cord or replaced it and would have GLADLY if I'd known about it. 

I cook, I clean, I do laundry, I pick poo. Could ya PLEASE just turn the lights off on the **** tractor? PLEASE? 

I really hate hauling hay bales by hand. :twisted::evil::twisted::evil:


----------



## FlipFlopTipTop (Apr 10, 2013)

I totally feel your pain! my Hubby is great for wanting to help.. but doesnt always finish the job. atleast they "TRY" right?? lol


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

YEAH! YEAH! WHAT SHE SAID!
And then after "apologizing", saying sorry you've had a lot on YOUR mind... You ask ME if you have any clean underwear! Like I was in your drawers last? 
But the sad thing is I know YOU DON'T! And now have to do the laundry too!

Hang in there girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

FlyGap said:


> YEAH! YEAH! WHAT SHE SAID!
> And then after "apologizing", saying sorry you've had a lot on YOUR mind... You ask ME if you have any clean underwear! Like I was in your drawers last?
> But the sad thing is I know YOU DON'T! And now have to do the laundry too!
> 
> ...


You know, when he was in the Nurse Practitioner program, doing a double masters, I was pretty patient and sympathetic. But........he's graduated and he's still drifty-er than a fart in a windstorm. We gonna have a CTJ tomorrow....that was really not fun.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh my so the men at my barn aren't the only ones ... 
I love them all but sometimes I wonder about their IQ. Us women are always correcting their goof ups and taking care of stuff they forgot to do. Then there is the one who parked his truck in front of my trailer and left it there overnight yesterday. I got the trailer hooked up but with about 6 inches to spare between my truck and his. What was he thinking???


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry but I laughed...because it sounds like something I'd only read about!

My goodness! Make him text you if he does something asap so you have a ledger of things to "fix" so they aren't forgotten on his part!

Maybe give him the easier jobs.. like...do the dishes or something..or stand there and DON'T touch anything!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

And I'm grousing but I don't mean to sound ungrateful because I'm not. I enjoyed having the time to get my veggie garden in and being able to make some new curtains yesterday. Today I was busy showing potential buyers some horses so didn't get a chance to check up on stuff like I normally do during the day and, of course, he's at work. It was just a long, hot and HUMID day, so that makes me cranky! And I didn't sell a horse on top of it, that makes me REALLLY cranky.


----------



## Anatopism (May 15, 2013)

You need to write more rants (and if you already do, please direct me so that I may find them). I'm crying from laughter. Especially at 'Drifty-er than a fart in a windstorm'. Sorry for your frustrations, but thank you for the funny life story


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Anatopism said:


> You need to write more rants (and if you already do, please direct me so that I may find them). I'm crying from laughter. Especially at 'Drifty-er than a fart in a windstorm'. Sorry for your frustrations, but thank you for the funny life story


Actually, I'm glad you see the humor in it, I don't want to sound like I'm really mad. Well, Ok, I WAS really mad but more like inconvenienced mad than mad mad. I really don't rant often but when I do, I try to see the funny in it as I'm writing. I'd much rather laugh than yell. :lol:

Let's see other kind of funny posts....Oh yeah, look up Honey Boo Boo...you'll die over a couple of those. That horse is just.....opinionated!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Feel better now? There's nothing you can do about it, I know, I tried, just be grateful for the things that he does remember.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I soooo hear ya....
Im constantly hunting my stuff down, it's all pretty much crisis management here because Mr. DHW gets sidetracked all the time. 
Sometimes they have their heads on only so it doesn't rain in their necks.....gotta love 'em...


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey! Not all of us guys get distracted that eas,,, Ooo, shiny! 

Haha, just kidding. That is more like my wife. 

Sometimes thing do get only half done because we come across something else that is more important to get done. We figure we can come back to finish but forget or something else comes up. 

There have been many times that I'm in the middle of a project and I get a "Honey? Can you do this?" Then before that gets finished, "Oh, can you do this and that?" Then she wonders why the first thing isn't done. 

Ok. I'm done. I'll let you ladies get back to your ranting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! YEA I DO!!! 

Here's a funny: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/skippy-learns-jump-phantom-another-honey-178345/

And: http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/did-anybody-see-bus-147154/

And:http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/have-ya-ever-just-had-one-142992/

And: http://www.horseforum.com/jokes-funnies/dear-santa-146796/


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

usandpets said:


> Hey! Not all of us guys get distracted that eas,,, Ooo, shiny!
> 
> Haha, just kidding. That is more like my wife.
> 
> ...


I'm totally guilty of that! I'm so short, if it's much past the very edge of the 2nd shelf, I have to have help. So I'm frequently saying, "When you're done with that can I borrow your monkey arms?" and he drops what he's doing to help me. So, I get it, and I really DO appreciate what he does. Just every now and then...........errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!

And we have a running jo...squirrel!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I love hubby to pieces & couldn't survive without him.....BUT

I'm still trying to get over the fact we passed on a ready to go truck & picked up my SUV & a fixer upper truck so that we could pull the horse trailer. But I can't use the truck because it needs to be fixed & I can't use the trailer because it needs brakes & tires. But I need the truck to go get the trailer fixed. 

So even tho I technically have a good set up, I still have to get a ride because he hasn't gotten to the truck. But his bike runs (he doesn't have a license yet).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

busysmurf said:


> I love hubby to pieces & couldn't survive without him.....BUT
> 
> I'm still trying to get over the fact we passed on a ready to go truck & picked up my SUV & a fixer upper truck so that we could pull the horse trailer. But I can't use the truck because it needs to be fixed & I can't use the trailer because it needs brakes & tires. But I need the truck to go get the trailer fixed.
> 
> ...


LOL! Priorities! Yep, I get it. :wink:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Dreamcatcher if you can fix a drain and repair an electrical cord hell I will marry you. Just dont expect help in the repair department. I do have lots of contractors on speed dial.
i cant even change a tire and refuse to check my own oil in any of the vehicles that I own. Thats what they have full service stations for.
Now I know that marriage proposal sound like a crazy suggestion but if I married you I could save thousands a year. LOL Shalom


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

You are definitely not the only one that deals with boneheaded men. 
Durring my daughter's first riding lesson I realized I had left her helmet at home, so I sent my hubby to get it. When he returned he informed me that my saddle had fallen out of the trunk of our suv. I could have died, this was my $1000 Billy Cook saddle, my pride and joy, next to my horses of course. Why did this happen? Well, while getting ready for our daughters lesson, I had been going back and forth from the trunk, getting things out. He totally spaced the fact that the trunk was wide open, and drove off like that. But of course, in his mind, it was my fault the saddle had fallen out because I left the trunk open. Really? I guess if he had actually HELPED me get our daughters gear out of the car, I could have blamed him. BONEHEAD!
Luckily no major damage was done to my saddle, just some scratches I guess I can live with. Like I have a choice.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

You do not want to get me started on a hubby rant! LOL


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Misery really does love company and I am so glad I am not alone

We are in the process of teaching our rescue not to leave the yard, no matter if the neighbor's Weimaraner is chuggin' down the road looking for cat food to steal.

Mason disappeared not too long ago - when Mr. WTW called and Mason didn't come, he dropped the water hose to go find Mason.

Nothing wrong with that BUT how about shutting the water off first?:shock::shock:

It is common practice for my 27 yr old Arab to stand at the closed door and demand his Royal Self (ask him and he'll tell ya) be let in the barn well ahead of everyone else.

Bless Mr. WTW for obliging Streeter BUT how about locking Streeter in his stall BEFORE you walk off to finish your chores? You know that horse will sneak out the door at the other end to look for any open gate and go exploring. Even if that means going down the road:?:?

Yes, like everyone else on this thread, there are moments of receiving barn help that I wish he'd just sit in the recliner watching 30 yr old NASCAR races for the 52nd time


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

DA, I feel ya girl. Love DH to bits but he is cut from the same cloth as yours. If I had a buck for every time I said "If you want it done right, do it yourself" I'd be a very wealthy woman!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Well ladies....I have to say. DH is only home on the weekends and he works outside, chops wood, plays with the kid, helps train the horses. Mind you he does end up bleeding at least once in the course of the weekend, but aside from that he's a pretty good egg. He also went through this stage that he either broke something or got mud all over the house. Thankfully that is over, he nearly had a boot permanently affixed in this bootay. He's also learned to put his coffee cups in the diswasher. I consider him housebroke

Sorry for your frustration OP...I'd be aggravated too


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I had one that was handy, helpful & quick to respond. He was also quick to respond to a bar tramp. Pick your poison ladies.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Oh we mostly seem to all have men like these in our lives don't we - and better still I have 4 sons who are just the same!!!
Why am I supposed to know where they've abandoned stuff - I just found the spirit level buried under a pile of crap that never got cleared away last year that they searched so well for. If things don't leap out and bite them they will never find them
It would seem that I have a whole troop of fairies who do the ironing, gardening, cleaning, wood carrying - endless list
Men!!! Whatever would we do without them though!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Dreamcatcher if you can fix a drain and repair an electrical cord hell I will marry you. Just dont expect help in the repair department. I do have lots of contractors on speed dial.
> i cant even change a tire and refuse to check my own oil in any of the vehicles that I own. Thats what they have full service stations for.
> Now I know that marriage proposal sound like a crazy suggestion but if I married you I could save thousands a year. LOL Shalom


LOL! Donald, I am too cheap and too impatient to wait for the "fix it" guy to come, so I only call for stuff that I absolutely cannot do myself. Besides, when hubby isn't here, I really do enjoy the solitude and quiet. 

Not only can I fix the drain and repair and electric cord, I can lay bricks, mix and pour cement and do fencing like a pro. My first job at 18 was for the US Forest Service, working in Resource Management. The means doing a lot of fencing, pouring quail guzzlers and building cement stock tanks that use streams as a water source. I got real good at schlepping bags of cement from the truck to job site in some pretty rugged terrain. That was really a great job for a girl who had parents who absolutely were helpless for stuff like that. I learned a LOT. We also had to do our own oil changes on the USFS trucks and of course, out in the wilderness, we BETTER be able to manhandle a truck tire. 

Sweet as your proposal is......HAH......I think I'll stick with the DH of many, many years. He's a great guy and only occasionally makes me stamp my feet and cuss. :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Whisper22 said:


> You are definitely not the only one that deals with boneheaded men.
> Durring my daughter's first riding lesson I realized I had left her helmet at home, so I sent my hubby to get it. When he returned he informed me that my saddle had fallen out of the trunk of our suv. I could have died, this was my $1000 Billy Cook saddle, my pride and joy, next to my horses of course. Why did this happen? Well, while getting ready for our daughters lesson, I had been going back and forth from the trunk, getting things out. He totally spaced the fact that the trunk was wide open, and drove off like that. But of course, in his mind, it was my fault the saddle had fallen out because I left the trunk open. Really? I guess if he had actually HELPED me get our daughters gear out of the car, I could have blamed him. BONEHEAD!
> Luckily no major damage was done to my saddle, just some scratches I guess I can live with. Like I have a choice.


If that had happened to my show saddle, I'd be a widow right now. :twisted:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

palogal said:


> Well ladies....I have to say. DH is only home on the weekends and he works outside, chops wood, plays with the kid, helps train the horses. Mind you he does end up bleeding at least once in the course of the weekend, but aside from that he's a pretty good egg. He also went through this stage that he either broke something or got mud all over the house. Thankfully that is over, he nearly had a boot permanently affixed in this bootay. He's also learned to put his coffee cups in the diswasher. I consider him housebroke
> 
> Sorry for your frustration OP...I'd be aggravated too


LOL, every now and then I have to remind him that MY name is not HAZEL and I don't wear a maid's uniform..........Nope, still not housebroke and actually I think he's getting worse, after 21 years of marriage.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

It's the eternal question-Are we better with them or without them?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Cacowgirl said:


> It's the eternal question-Are we better with them or without them?


As long as we're allowed to rant when things just get to be too much, then I gotta say WITH.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I am married to one of those "start a billion projects, finish none" handyman types. Some days I want to pull my hair out. For example, my barn was built 11 years ago, I still don't have a back door. And the front door has been broken for 6 months. Two of my three pastures have partial fencing, the third that I actually use has one place that is held together by a come-along instead of nails, and has been that way for a year. (thankfully, the wire overlaps there and so is not an escape hazard.) My favorite though, is if I remind him of something once I'm nagging and I get "I KNOW! You've told me a dozen times", but if I don't remind him I get "WHY didn't you remind me? I'd have it done by now!" Sure babes, whatever helps you sleep at night...or during the day...or every time you sit down for 5 minutes....


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I started to put the toilet seat down, but decided to leave it up since the wife was constantly complaining all day. When low and behold she woke up around 1am to go to the water closet and I smile as I hear the doosh of her toosh. It was a nice shot at her for all the pestering she did all day.. lol





I think she may have put something in my sandwich for lunch today because I feel this funny feeling in my belly now.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Wow this thread cracks me up! 
I'm sure I do NOTHING to bother DH and I hope he doesn't read the doosh of the toosh comment LOL.

He was my night in shining armor this weekend when my tire went flat in the driveway and didn't even get mad when I yelled at him because it went flat. He just looked at me like I had three heads and moved on with his task.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Wouldn't sell my hubby for a million dollars but after 16yrs there are still days I wonder if he has more than 3 brain cells.

He will do ANYTHING *at work*. Employers loooooove him because he takes dependable and responsible to whole new levels. Getting him a job though... I about killed him. He was offered a job by the dad of the kiddos I do daycare for... all he had to do was fill out a few reams of paper, take a drug test, a driving test, get copies of his MVR, his health cert and prove he has a commercial license. 5 minutes into his giant whine fest I figured I could kill him or do it myself. So the dude took his drug test and a driving test and the rest..... that would be me, including gathering it all up and faxing the entire pile to HR! 

Now had this actually been *at work* he would have had it done in 10minutes but at home? Oh gee... he can't find a pen, he doesn't *like* this pen, the kids are loud, the dog is pestering him, the DMV is taking way too long to answer their phone and on and on and on..... GAH!!!! You absolutely hate your job, you're being offered a near dream job, just fill out the papers and be done with it! 

I will say though, he's learned that I am not him and I will never be him so he has to make this farm do-able by me. So while *he* would mow, feed, plow with the gigantic, horrifically insane thing he calls a tractor, he bought me a ride-on mower and a 4wheeler. 

What I want to know is WTH does HE get the credit for our farm. Everyone stops by and goes "Oh, your place is SO lovely, your husband does such a great job!!". ??!!! That would be ME!!! He's gone 16+ hours a day, he sure as heck isn't mowing, feeding, fencing or weeding!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

apachiedragon said:


> I am married to one of those "start a billion projects, finish none" handyman types. Some days I want to pull my hair out. For example, my barn was built 11 years ago, I still don't have a back door. And the front door has been broken for 6 months. Two of my three pastures have partial fencing, the third that I actually use has one place that is held together by a come-along instead of nails, and has been that way for a year. (thankfully, the wire overlaps there and so is not an escape hazard.) My favorite though, is if I remind him of something once I'm nagging and I get "I KNOW! You've told me a dozen times", but if I don't remind him I get "WHY didn't you remind me? I'd have it done by now!" Sure babes, whatever helps you sleep at night...or during the day...or every time you sit down for 5 minutes....


Yours has GOT to be the twin of mine. ......*sigh*


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Just saw this, I think it fits here somehow.

If you are going to be the woman on the ranch, here are the top 10 "facts" you need to know!

1. Always load your horse last in the trailer so it is the first one 
unloaded. By the time he's got his horse unloaded, you will have 
your cinch pulled and be mounted up ready to go - lessening the 
chance of him riding off without you with your horse trying to 
follow while you are still trying to get your foot in the stirrup. 

2. Never - and I repeat never - ever believe the phrase "We'll be 
right back," when he has asked you to help him do something out on the ranch. The echoing words, "this will only take a little while" have filtered through generations of ranch wives and still today should invoke sincere distrust in the woman who hears them. 

3. Always know there is NO romantic intention when he pleadingly asks you to take a ride in the pickup with him around the ranch while he checks waters and looks at cattle. What that sweet request really means is he wants someone to open and close the gates. 

4. He will always expect you to quickly be able to find one stray in a four-section brush-covered pasture, but he will never be able to find the mayonnaise jar in four-square feet of refrigerator. 

5. Count every head of everything you see - cattle especially, but 
sometimes horses, deer, quail or whatever moves. Count it in the gate, out the gate or on the horizon. The first time you don't count is when he will have expected that you did. That blank eyelash-batting look you give him when he asks "How many?" will not be acceptable. 

6. Know that you will never be able to ride a horse or drive a pickup to suit him. Given the choice of jobs, choose throwing the feed off the back of the pickup. If he is on the back and you are driving, the opportunity for constant criticism of speed, ability and your eyesight will be utilized to the full extent. "How in the *@*# could you NOT see that hole?" 

7. Never let yourself be on foot in the alley when he is sorting cattle horseback. When he has shoved 20 head of running, bucking, kicking yearlings at you and then hollers "Hold 'em, hold 'em" at the top of his lungs, don't think that you really can do it without loss of life or limb. Contrary to what he will lead you to believe, walking back to the house is always an option that has been used throughout time. 

8. Don't expect him to correctly close the snap-on tops on the plastic refrigerator containers, but know he will expect you to always close every gate. His reasoning, the cows will get out; the food will not. 

9. Always praise him when he helps in the kitchen - the very same way he does when you help with the ranch work - or not. 

10. Know that when you step out of the house you move from the "wife" department to "hired hand" status. Although the word "hired" indicates there will be a paycheck that you will never see, rest assured you will have job security. The price is just right. And most of the time you will be "the best help he has" even if it is because you are the ONLY help he has.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Whew, you ladies are sure wound up over all this...

One of the secrets to a long marriage is a lot of forgiveness......

When I get angry at my wife I try to think of what life would be like without her.

Then I realize how much I'd miss all the little things that seem to tick me off, which makes me realize, how lucky I am to have her.

She's like my left hand, but I will admit, there are times when my right hand doesn't know what my left hand is doing..


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Girls, take it easy. If you are lucky enough to have a horse and a dog and a man in your life - then just how blessed can a girl be! And if the man in your life is a horse and dog lover, who can actually ride a horse then ‘My Oh My’ you’ve got your blessings in gold leaf. As we have debated on many a time, there aren’t too many of the animal and horse loving sort of males to be found.

Think of it, how could you actually train a man to be like your own. Yes, I am sure that if you tack him up with a surcingle and give him a whack or two with the whip, you can get him to run round in circles but you’ll never teach him humility or even obedience. And then, anyway, if he did obey too readily, then you’d soon get bored.

My wife has had me for almost fifty years and I am reasonably sure she’d not take on another fella at her age. Anyway I am positive she’d faint at the thought of rechooling yet another handsome, bearded, bow legged, bespeccled, bald, hairy, charming, intelligent, humorous, broad minded, sexy bloke like me - that’s if she could ever find one similar. 

And mutually over a lifetime together we hold so many good memories of horses and dogs along with a few sad ones.

I’ve always believed in the expression: 'the devil you know is better than the devil you don’t yet know'.

My dearest beloved is not exactly the placid sort but she can ride a horse and run a household, so more what can I ask for? This ‘living together concept’ is always a two way deal - or it don’t last.

Anyway, my Missus, an Essex Girl to her finger tips, is my only one true friend in this life and I sincerely hope (and believe) that is how she sees me.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Number 2, GH! I have heard, "Just need to run to/by TSC/Lowe's Home Depot (all are 15 min away) for ONE thing and then I'll be back/home." Wanders in hours later, and occasionally without the thing he went after in the first place. But sometimes with plenty of other junk he doesn't need, lol. And with no time left in the day to finish whatever it was he went to the store for anyway.


ETA, I wouldn't trade him, but some days I'd like to give him away for a while, ****


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Number #2, "The tractor and seeder are stuck, could you give us a hand for half an hour or so" 

SEVEN freaking hours it took to get that %$&()( out of the mud, and my input, very minimal, hooking up chains, and moving stuff, so could of been riding instead:twisted:

#3 Regular, if he wants me to go, there is a reason

#4, OH YES, or a wrench in whichever workshop or truck it is supposed to be in. While we are at it, until you can recognize a 5ml measuring spoon at 30' do not sound incredulous that I have to read the numbers on the wrenches instead of magically knowing which one is a 5/16ths.

#5, is a habit, count, how many acres has he seeded, has the next door neighbor seeded, tractors I saw moving, plants per sq inch growing, the temp, moisture etc on both farms.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Golly! I guess when my perfect wife asks to borrow my keys because she can't find hers, I'll unload on her. Or maybe we can fight over the boxes of stuff put in the garage 8 years ago, that I want to throw out and that she thinks needs to be saved even though she doesn't remember what was in them and we've gone without for 8+ years. Or maybe I'll be too busy cleaning up the horse poop of our 3 horses, only one of whom is ridden regularly (mine).

Oh well. She doesn't jump in my chili too often anymore, and I guess I'll not jump in hers...


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I like to start arguments with her every so often just for the make up,,uhm,, that happens once out of every 10 arguments. lol


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I hear "come help me for a minute", and he expects me to jump up and come right then, and then I stand around waiting half an hour before he is actually ready for me to help him do whatever it is he needed help with, that indeed, took only a minute when he got around to it. If I ask him for help, I am expected to wait until he is done doing whatever he is doing before he will come help, even if it's hours later, and then not make him wait when he is ready to do it. His time is worth much more than mine, apparently.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

apachiedragon said:


> I am married to one of those "start a billion projects, finish none" handyman types. Some days I want to pull my hair out. For example, my barn was built 11 years ago, I still don't have a back door. And the front door has been broken for 6 months. Two of my three pastures have partial fencing, the third that I actually use has one place that is held together by a come-along instead of nails, and has been that way for a year. (thankfully, the wire overlaps there and so is not an escape hazard.) My favorite though, is if I remind him of something once I'm nagging and I get "I KNOW! You've told me a dozen times", but if I don't remind him I get "WHY didn't you remind me? I'd have it done by now!" Sure babes, whatever helps you sleep at night...or during the day...or every time you sit down for 5 minutes....


Most projects take 18 months & 45 minutes to complete.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

apachiedragon said:


> I hear "come help me for a minute", and he expects me to jump up and come right then, and then I stand around waiting half an hour before he is actually ready for me to help him do whatever it is he needed help with, that indeed, took only a minute when he got around to it. If I ask him for help, I am expected to wait until he is done doing whatever he is doing before he will come help, even if it's hours later, and then not make him wait when he is ready to do it. His time is worth much more than mine, apparently.


DW has done that to me on many an occasion.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

natisha said:


> Most projects take 18 months & 45 minutes to complete.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Roadyy said:


> doosh of her toosh. .


gonna remember this:wink:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Roadyy said:


> I started to put the toilet seat down, but decided to leave it up since the wife was constantly complaining all day. When low and behold she woke up around 1am to go to the water closet and I smile as I hear the doosh of her toosh. It was a nice shot at her for all the pestering she did all day.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My DH did this to me a couple times when we were first married. When he woke up to the howls of outrage and screams of indignation when my fanny hit the water....and then I made HIM get up and put the seat down....yeah, he gave that up quick. :twisted:


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> My DH did this to me a couple times when we were first married. When he woke up to the howls of outrage and screams of indignation when my fanny hit the water....and then I made HIM get up and put the seat down....yeah, he gave that up quick. :twisted:


I've seen that movie in my room a time or three. lol

I have woken up from being shoved off the bed during one of those shows. I still do it from time to time even after being with her for for 14, almost 15 years. I must admit that I graduated to the dooshing rather than the snake fearing. 

I had a rubber snake that was very realistic I picked up from the B'ham zoo. Well without going into a lot of detail it nearly cost me our life together as it got moved to different locations after she found it each time. 2 stick out the most. First one was under the sink as she reached in to grab the roll of garbage bags and came out with it. The other was when she looked up at the ceiling, for a reason I never figured out, while seated on the thrown and saw the head hanging over the cabinet above the seat. That one had her running through the house with pants around the knees while screaming obscene death threats. I did not sleep for a few nights after that.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Roadyy said:


> I've seen that movie in my room a time or three. lol
> 
> I have woken up from being shoved off the bed during one of those shows. I still do it from time to time even after being with her for for 14, almost 15 years. I must admit that I graduated to the dooshing rather than the snake fearing.
> 
> I had a rubber snake that was very realistic I picked up from the B'ham zoo. Well without going into a lot of detail it nearly cost me our life together as it got moved to different locations after she found it each time. 2 stick out the most. First one was under the sink as she reached in to grab the roll of garbage bags and came out with it. The other was when she looked up at the ceiling, for a reason I never figured out, while seated on the thrown and saw the head hanging over the cabinet above the seat. That one had her running through the house with pants around the knees while screaming obscene death threats. I did not sleep for a few nights after that.


ROFL........OMG!!! That one would have backfired on you big time with me and he knows better. I'm not the least bit afraid of snakes and used to prank an entomologist I used to work with who was. I did things like find King snakes out in the wilderness when I was working and put them in my empty lunch sack and then would ask him to hold the sack. Or I'd put one in the sleeve of my jacket and hold out my arm and ask him to pull my sleeve to help me get my jacket off. Stuff like that. It was great fun! 

So, you'd probably have found one in your pillow or zompten and me hiding behind the closet door snickering.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I have no fear of them, even the poisonous ones. I respect them once I see the eyes or color pattern, but never get spooked at first glance. Spiders on the other hand will start my blood pumping quick. I hate feeling them crawl my skin and seeing one makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Roadyy said:


> I have no fear of them, even the poisonous ones. I respect them once I see the eyes or color pattern, but never get spooked at first glance. Spiders on the other hand will start my blood pumping quick. I hate feeling them crawl my skin and seeing one makes my skin crawl.


DH is the same way, freaks at spiders. I don't have any problems with them either, so I get to do the spider killing.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

too funny ! I do rant when I am here alone, having to do something that I was told would get done in a minute or in a second..lol 
seriously I want to know how hard is it to throw away twine and empty feed bags .. put it back on a shelf , hang up the halter and lead rope . 
****


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

stevenson said:


> too funny ! I do rant when I am here alone, having to do something that I was told would get done in a minute or in a second..lol
> seriously I want to know how hard is it to throw away twine and empty feed bags .. put it back on a shelf , hang up the halter and lead rope .
> ****


When I'm in a hurry, I'm guilty of all those things. Just toss and run. But since I do the majority of the feeding and animal care, there's only one person to yell at......me!


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

LOL this thread has kept me laughing and I can relate to most of it. Now I understand why I've never heard a woman tell a man, "When God made you he broke the mold". OMG I think they're all related.

Sometimes it hard to live with em, but yet, we don't want to imagine life without em.

But seriously though, now we should all understand that M&M's come in 3 varities instead of 2. There plain, peanut, and the wife M&M (mama & maid).


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm so glad that Nate tells me when he screws up, which isn't very often. He gets mad at himself when he screws something up or can't figure something out. He doesn't know much about horses, so he just stays out of the barn and leaves it to me. I crack up when he gets angry at himself..It all makes for good jokes later on.


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

This is insulting to men everywhere! Haha!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

6gun Kid said:


> gonna remember this:wink:


CRAAAAAAAP! You were not supposed to see this thread, DH 

<makes mental note to check seat before using toilets>

 I'm awfully spoiled I admit....
I don't have to do yard work, or plumbing, or work on vehicles, or move hay, or unload feed, or wake up early to fix the TV for the rugrat,.....


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh geez I would rather deal with a toilet seat up than one that was left down and dripped on! 
At least in the dark I can tell if the seat is up....


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

palogal said:


> CRAAAAAAAP! You were not supposed to see this thread, DH
> 
> <makes mental note to check seat before using toilets>
> 
> ...


 MWA Ha Ha Ha! Got to admit tho, one nite Palogal and I were at a bonfire,and one of the folks there had a darling special needs daughter, she told me she was thirsty and we went to the ice chest to get her something to drink. They had a rubber snake wired to the lid of the cooler, I opened it to get her a coke and that snake jumped out and I grabbed a batch of gone, I tried to go 3 different directions at the same time all the while trying to jerk my pistol. I may never live that down.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

When I was on the electrical crew here at work our superintendent always sat on a ceramic bucket in the same spot at break and lunch. I moved the bucket over about 3 feet and put a rubber snake under it. Most of the crew knew about it so when he began raising a ruckus because someone moved his seat it made it that much funnier when he nearly jumped through the ceiling as he went over the top of 2 guys sitting behind him. He was so ****ed for a few minutes until he couldn't help but laugh since all of us couldn't stop laughing.

I told him later that day that it was me then he wanted to borrow the snake to get some of the other supers in the office. Go figure.


Spiders bother me at first when they surprise me, but I once that initial surprise has passed then I'm all about taking them out.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

stevenson said:


> too funny ! I do rant when I am here alone, having to do something that I was told would get done in a minute or in a second..lol
> seriously I want to know how hard is it to throw away twine and empty feed bags .. put it back on a shelf , hang up the halter and lead rope .
> ****


Hrmph, I can relate to that too. What is really aggravating about that ^^^ is the workshop ---- the spit-shine clean cement floor, a place for everything/everything in its place workshop.

I don't even put wrenches away, in the tool chest, anymore - that is because I get yelled at for not laying them in the proper drawer, in the exact correct position in relation to the wrenches on either side of it:shock::shock:

Yet my halters and lead ropes get flung on a hook in any haphazard fashion, the chains on the gates & stalls (I have pipe panel stalls) get hooked inside-out/upside down/twisted----------ack! 

I am as anal about those latches as he is about "wrench placement". Perish the thought I'd have to evacuate horses out of the barn, after dark, I want those chains latched in a certain way that all I have to do is grab and release without having to figure out which WRONG position the chain is in when seconds count. That means I'm always the last one out of the barn at night and I re-do everything


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I would be ecstatic if I found my tools put back anywhere near my toolbox. I have to make her figure out where she left them at when she was building the rabbit cage out of my scrap wood pile or putting together one of her other projects. I have bought her 5 tool kits over the last 4 years, but she kept going after mine because she forgot about hers. I had to start locking my box to keep her out. lol That really set the fire temp on high.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

See, and my DH leaves his tools in my barn, usually in my tack room floor, and gets MAD at me if I put them up! He built the barn for my horses and then gets mad when I want it to be for my horses, not his array of 5 billion tools. Dude, you have the entire garage and two sheds outside, why do you need my barn too? If those sheds and garage were organized it might not take you an hour to find what you need, instead of wandering from building to building because things aren't put up. And now he's talking about taking half of my stalls and turning them into storage, no doubt to keep me from buying any more horses. Even though we have less than half the number we've always had out here. Not happening, buddy. I plan on filling them with hay this season. Then they will still be there if I need them down the road.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I bought a 12x16 storage building to make into my workshop next to the driveway. It has half the space taken up with boxes of stuff that were suppose to go in a yard sale, I have to step over the buckets of fish, duck, chicken and dog food that are just inside the door just to get to where my tool box, drill press and other various tools are. 

I repay her by dropping my dirty work clothes off all over her freshly mopped floor then leave water footprints across her freshly vacuumed carpet on my way to drink out of the carton of orange juice. Don't get me started on timing it perfectly to take her car to work the day after she washes it so I can bring it home no longer white and full of sand in the floor boards. lol

She in turn gets to stay home to home school and raise our daughter(instead the state trying to through public school) while babysitting for her a few extra bucks, feed the horses, ducks/chickens/geese(that she wanted) and dogs in the morning while living in a comfortable ole farm house on 5 acres. All her bills and expenses are covered while driving a new car as I drive the old truck. She gets new appliances, clothes, trips to visit her family, field trips with the home school group and so on so forth with no questions asked because she deserves it for putting up with me over the last 14 years.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OK people allow me to inform you how lucky you are.
I know there are tools here and at the farm but I cant tell the difference between a wrench and pliers. the hands dont even ask me to hand them something if they are working .
The tools were my fathers and he was mechanically inclined. My mother was a handy person with tools also.
That ability has skipped a generation when it passed over me.
I also married women who were very "girly" they didnt do manual labor either. My children are doomed. Shalom


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Shouldn't this thread have been a 'man free zone' with a password and everything?
My DH rarely finishes any job he starts but apparently that's my fault for pestering him to do something else - guess he feels that if he does a bit of them all it will keep me smiling!!!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

lol ok. I'll sit back and take notes.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Roadyy said:


> lol ok. I'll sit back and take notes.


 Oh I do so love a man who knows how to take orders :lol:


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

jaydee said:


> Oh I do so love a man who knows how to take orders :lol:


Yes dear.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

It's an on going joke here that if we are out running errands together and he says "how about I drop you off while I go....." I just give him a look and he gets the point. He has left me waiting at the door one to many times.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

6gun Kid said:


> MWA Ha Ha Ha! Got to admit tho, one nite Palogal and I were at a bonfire,and one of the folks there had a darling special needs daughter, she told me she was thirsty and we went to the ice chest to get her something to drink. They had a rubber snake wired to the lid of the cooler, I opened it to get her a coke and that snake jumped out and I grabbed a batch of gone, I tried to go 3 different directions at the same time all the while trying to jerk my pistol. I may never live that down.


 
That was awesome. His drawls were 10 shades of brown.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I have stopped hitting the "like" button because I can't stop laughing. I think this thread has to be THE Thread of Threads - lol lol lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

jaydee said:


> Shouldn't this thread have been a 'man free zone' with a password and everything?


You know, when I wrote this rant, it wasn't meant to be a man basher. I had just come in and was sweaty and frustrated. My hubby is a lovely man, but he and I SHARE the distraction gene. I know there are days when he could have written that exact rant about me, just with different things left hanging. I ranted on here because it was funny and it got it out of my system. When he came home yesterday I asked him if his ears had been burning and told him I had be "talkin' bout you" which he knows means I had some issues to get rid of. We talked about what tripped me up and then we talked about how we're BOTH going to try to improve our follow through and not get so distracted so easily. 

So, if anyone took it that I was bashing, I truly wasn't. I got rid of frustration which allowed me to keep the communication open with my MUCH better half!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I think it made for a classic thread.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I didn't mean to kill the thread with that last post..lol comon with some more stories...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You know, when I wrote this rant, it wasn't meant to be a man basher. I had just come in and was sweaty and frustrated. My hubby is a lovely man, but he and I SHARE the distraction gene. I know there are days when he could have written that exact rant about me, just with different things left hanging. I ranted on here because it was funny and it got it out of my system. When he came home yesterday I asked him if his ears had been burning and told him I had be "talkin' bout you" which he knows means I had some issues to get rid of. We talked about what tripped me up and then we talked about how we're BOTH going to try to improve our follow through and not get so distracted so easily.
> 
> So, if anyone took it that I was bashing, I truly wasn't. I got rid of frustration which allowed me to keep the communication open with my MUCH better half!


 Pretty sure no one thought for one minute that you were a man basher - or that any of the other ladies that have commented are
I also think all the men on here are big enough to take it and secure enough to know that they're loved and needed
Did I creep enough there guys???


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Ok here's one. This one is called "Let Palo embarrass herself "
I go down for a 'date' with my honey and we are going trail riding with two of his friends. So...of course, naturally, we're having a few um rootbeers and this stuff called "white cake". So, I am told there's no sugar in it (I'm diabetic) and guess what? The next thing I know, my cowboy hero is pulling me up off the floor and feeding me water. OOPS. Switch to beer.


Saddle up....I banged his horse's tail and brushed and brushed until he was shiny. RAIN...torrential downpour. Unsaddle sit under the tent, have a few more adult beverages.

Saddle up again...
We finally ride out and I had the best seat in the house...behind my hunk of hot stuff. Straight in the saddle. It was a lovely view. I couldn't tell you what the place looked at we were riding in, I was preoccupied. I nearly fell off the horse due to my libational condition, and he still loves me


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I work in a 95% male industry. I've asked about this phenomenon before and was told they all do thing half a$$ed to they can get out of ever having to do anything again.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*It’s a woman’s world.*

Any masculine male coming into horses soon becomes aware that this is a female dominated world and he must adapt into it. A man soon has to learn that women think differently from men. It is not just the hair pieces, the false bosoms, the cleavage, the fashion, the make up, the high heeled shoes and the insistence on moving the furniture around, rather it is the aims and objectives in life. The likelihood is that the man will have been introduced to horses by a woman and that the first riding lesson will have been given by a woman. Masculine men are indeed rare creatures in this equestrian society and mostly, from the very beginning, nearly all of we private male owners treat our horses differently from women. A man who takes riding seriously probably was born with the instinct to love horses. 

Looking back over the horses which took a place in my life, they were all geldings bar the last one. Somehow it seemed natural for me to own a male horse rather than a female of the species. But one day I met, and was captivated by a pretty, dapple grey, spotted mare. I had not taken into consideration that she might be one of those dominant mares who would in the wild have become the matriach of her herd. I had to learn how to work her. I had to ride her differently. I had to learn to ask and not demand. I had to be firm but gentle. Any other way of treating her would have been counter productive. I had to stroke her and give her ’presents’.
Just where had I learned to act that way I wonder. 

At first I had not realized that my newly acquired Diva might be good at dressage and it took a young gifted female to show me that my little mare was a natural at the discipline. Me, well I had bought her simply because she was pretty and she had given me a lick on the first meeting. Her role would be to take me down to the pub but that wasn’t good enough for her. If she had been human, then should would have been a prima donna ballerina. She always wanted more and she felt she was worth it. 

Then one day I realized that she experienced ‘monthlies’ and that during the period she could morph into something completely unmanageable. She would then dominate the place. She’d throw herself about, she’d chase off after the geldings, she’d throw strops and she’d pretend to be ’frightened’ when she wanted her own way. 

There’s a long sad story to tell about her but I have to admit that, in a relatively short space of time, she wormed her way into my psyche. Actually she wasn’t the prettiest horse I have owned. She certainly wasn’t the easiest horse to ride. But without a doubt she was the one with the strongest character. But she could not help it - after all she was female. 

I miss her still. 

Undoubtedly a good female is worth her weight in gold - if the man still has any left over.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Shortly after we got married I was working on my 80 chevy pickup's rear axle. I had a small floor jack under the chunk to lift it while working on it, well when time to let it down I knelt down on my right knee, reached under and twisted the handle. Didn't notice my left knee was directly under the steel bumper. Yep, it came down too fast and slapped my knee cap. Luckily it only had to go about a 1/2" further than the location of the top of my knee before it bounced back up. There wasn't really any pain at first just a throbbing when I stood up. Now when I went to take a step and there was no leg under me was when the fear set in. The doc said it merely smashed/flattened all the tissue/ligaments under and around the cap, but nothing broken or torn, but I had to wear a full leg brace for a few weeks.

I don't take medication, pain killers or anything like that so when something like this happens and they shoot me up before leaving it really affects me. They loaded me up with Loritab10 before sending me home and the DW asks how long before the drugs kick in which the nurse replied about 30 minutes. Mind you it takes 15 minutes to get checked out and we live 30 minutes from the hospital.

I start feeling it about the time we get in the van and before we get half way through town my DW tells me I was hanging out the window hollaring at the cops sitting in parking lots, people walking along side the road and cussing out dogs that were barking in the back of trucks. All the while she is screaming at me to shut before we go to jail.

I'm on crutches to help with the brace and there are 9 steps to get up on the porch. I decided I could climb up the steps backwards and refused the help from DW because I could handle this. As I'm looking back up at the steps from the ground where I fell to, I look over at DW and say " I've fallen and I can't get up"!

Her, the neighbors who were watching and the kids still tell that story anytime I have to go to the doctor for even the slightest little thing.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

What a great thread! I am laughing hysterically, and actually am very blessed with my DH-yes, he is annoying at times after 35 yrs, but....he lets me do my horsey thing without interference....you see-he is deathly-I am talking wheezing, cannot breathe-if he so much as drives my SUV, let alone sets foot in the barn. Last time landed him in the hospital. So, he pays for me to board my horses....we tried keeping them at home-he even built me my dream home with a "decontamination" bathroom right inside the door.....that did not work. But......he is a total control freak. For some reason he feels the need to know what, when, why of everything I, our adult kids...etc....makes us nuts. We all love him to death, but-give it up!

I am so glad he has nothing to do with my horse stuff......I can only imagine it all labeled like everything else......even light switches-yup-labels. 

He works all week-in another state-400 miles away, and visits on weekends. Perfect. Pays me to keep everything running smoothly......works for me. However-he is retiring at the end of the year....I can hardly wait for him to move here and think of MORE for me to do. Not.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

walkinthewalk said:


> *I don't even put wrenches away, in the tool chest, anymore - that is because I get yelled at for not laying them in the proper drawer, in the exact correct position in relation to the wrenches on either side of it*:shock::shock:


Hahaha THIS!!!!! My hubby is so anal about his workshop. I had to use some screwdrivers when he was out of town one time. He was gone for 4 weeks and as soon as he opened that drawer he KNEW I had been in it.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I can open the door to the shed where my tools are and know if anyone has been in there for more than the feed for the ducks, geese, chickens, rabbits and dogs.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I love my wife. It took me 44 years and a lot of wrong turns to find her. She makes me want to be the kind of man she thinks I am. That is all.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree. It only took me 42 years to be right where I wanted her to have me in her mind.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

6gun Kid said:


> I love my wife. It took me 44 years and a lot of wrong turns to find her. She makes me want to be the kind of man she thinks I am. That is all.


<3 you


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Hang a big ol' sign around every piece of equipment that reads "No Husbands Allowed!"


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

My husband...ya know the sweet good looking one 
He met my ENITRE family at a funneral. It's a 900 mile drive home for me and he refused to let me make it alone, so he went with me.

He met the cousins, grandmother, great aunt, parents, sister, neice, nephew.....the clan -at the worse time of all of our lives and he made it a little easier for all of us.

Oh yeah and he tolerated my moment of brilliance we lovingly refer to as "little car - big fart".


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

You know it's love when one is sitting next to where the other is brushing.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

O/K i have read all the posts and have only one thing to say.
Stay out of my garage/workshop.
Leave my chainsaw alone you have your own and if you don't know how to service it you should not be playing with it.

Don't drive my truck unless you are going to replace the gass. I hate it when she who must wants the truck so she can go riding through the week and gives me her car to go to work, so I can earn the money required for her life style and to top it off. Her car is on empty so like the great husband I am I fill it with petrol only to find i get my truck back empty.
Got to be in love with the women to put up with her strange ways.

Like her snoring and the frequent breaking of wind while asleep. Do you know what a toe kick is. Its the gap at the bottom of the kitchen sink which allows her to get her feet closer to the bench. I found that the design was a little faulty so I installed a stool so she could sit while getting my evening meal ready. 

The vacum cleaner us men invented that to make the love of our lives day, just a little easer, as is the washing machine, dryer, iron, electric stove. I had quite some concern for she who must, splitting wood for the winter and cooking, thats why I went and brought her an electric stove and the gas fired heating device. Not to mention the huge arms she had developed and the hard hands. But wait there is more look at this. A ride on mower to save her time. It has a trailer and poo scoop so she can pick up the horse poo while mowing the lawns and more. There is also a beer holder.









Don't you think she is spoilt.


No I am not a male pig. I am a product of women. My mother and older sister are responsible for what I am, because, like all men, our fathers were away at work and the main dominant factor in our lives were Women:shock: 

So I have put on my bbyf and had a go. I do expect to get roasted.:lol:




I own the spelling mistakes.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

ok then. Glad I'm not 'her'


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Stan said:


> O/K i have read all the posts and have only one thing to say.
> Stay out of my garage/workshop.
> Leave my chainsaw alone you have your own and if you don't know how to service it you should not be playing with it.
> 
> ...


LOL! I am not going to flame you, I giggled when I read your post.

Marriage is a two street.
My husband and I both know it. I do crap that annoys him and he does A LOT stuff that annoys me.:lol: He does things that makes my life easier and I do the same for him.
And just for arguments sake, I can file a chain on a saw  My husband refuses to put diesel in the pickup if he drove it and he has to ask me where his tools are even if he was the last one to use them. 
But I am not bitching too bad, if something needs done or a bill needs paid there is money in the bank no matter what, no questions asked about where the money goes.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

I can't imagine my husband ever TELLING me to make dinner, or clean or any of that 'woman's stuff'. I do those things because I love him and our family and our home, not because he expects it. Oh yeah, and because I'm a little OCD and messes make me twitch


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL! I can't stand a dirty house either!
I do those things because I love my husband, not because I _have_ to and he does the same for me, that's the way it should be! Plus I take pride in being the all- around girl, I can go work with the boys all day, maintain a house like a woman and clean up and act like a lady when in town. I was independent before I met my husband, he knows I can do just fine without him. The same goes for him, he could perfectly well manage without me but we chose to be together. That's how it should be- not being married out of necessity.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> Hang a big ol' sign around every piece of equipment that reads "No Husbands Allowed!"


You would not need to hang many signs.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Barry Godden said:


> *It’s a woman’s world.*
> 
> Any masculine male coming into horses soon becomes aware that this is a female dominated world and he must adapt into it.* During the whole downward-spiral of DeeDee, I kept encouraging you to QUIT yielding to the egos of the "horsewomen" surrounding you; you know that you had the option to make your own choices for DeeDee, who was your own horse, for goodness' sake.*
> At first I had not realized that my newly acquired Diva might be good at dressage and it took a young gifted female to show me that my little mare was a natural at the discipline. Me, well I had bought her simply because she was pretty and she had given me a lick on the first meeting. Her role would be to take me down to the pub but that wasn’t good enough for her. If she had been human, then should would have been a prima donna ballerina. She always wanted more and she felt she was worth it. *Nonsense!* *That's why DeeDee kept exploding on her "gifted" rider & all the troubles only worsened? No, DeeDee didn't want to be a "Diva"; she wanted to be a HORSE, & all she ever did was to tell you that.*


Barry, I'm disappointed that you didn't learn the simple lesson that DeeDee tried to teach you. People need to quit humanizing horses, quit projecting their desires onto horses, & listen to their horses for real.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Dear Northern - you press upon a sensitive spot in my psyche. To reply to the point you make would require that I write what would almost be a thesis on the role that some horses play in some owner's lives. I am not a trained psychologist and therefore I am not properly qualified to write such a paper on the impact that bereavement can have on a human. I could only write as a follow up to my own personal experiences. Indeed, 12 months later I have still not recovered from the impact which the inevitable death of DiDi left upon me.

But I won't give up the personal belief that for many owners the horse plays a special part in their lives and goes way beyond the relationship normally seen between animal and human - except perhaps between dog and human. 

DiDi, a mere horse, could, and still does, make me cry - that is a capability which few humans can achieve in me. But I will admit that I am damaged goods.

Barry


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

OK, then....

Back to the fun stuff. In our 'pre-your going to be stuck with me for the rest of your life agreement' I made it VERY clear, I DON'T DO DOMESTIC!!! And he made it clear that he does things that don't make sense to the outside world

Worked out GREAT!! He loves to cook & knows I start microwaves on fire so he makes ALL the meals. I can honestly say I'm allergic to cleaning & no longer have to empty the vacuum. But I still do the cleaning & laundry.

In return he gets a wife that doesn't nag about him spending time with friends, actually points out attractive women, and FIL who's always wanted a son (=hubby gets the boat, the shop, and permission to steal as much barn space away from me as he wants).

I still want to know how he knows i'm rolling my eyes at him when I'm 3000 miles away.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

How long has that agreement lasted, smurf? My hubby knew full well when we got married that not only did I not know much about cooking, but I DETESTED doing it. It seriously puts me into a murderous rage. He on the other hand, is a freaking gourmet chef, worked his way through college as a caterer (among other things).The agreement was he would cook and I would clean. That lasted about a year. Now at 14 years in, we get into almost weekly spats because now he expects me to both clean and cook, and gets ****ed at me if I don't pack him lunch to take to work. Grrrrr. There have been many times I wanted to whack him upside the head with whatever cooking utensil or pot I had in my hand when he walks through the kitchen with this smug look on his face. His logic is the more I cook, the more I will like doing it. No, the more I will dream up interesting ways to murder you in your sleep, buddy.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I have never asked my wife to make my breakfast and lunch for work, but she gets up 10 minutes before me every morning to have me a Sausage,Egg and Cheese Sandwich and either left overs or a couple of sandwiches to take to work. 

She loves driving the riding mower and volunteers to cut the grass every chance she can. We both cook and know that she is better at it in the kitchen than me, but I beat her when it come to the charcoal. I try to grill a couple times a month to give her a break. Her and all the kids( when they were there) took care of all household duties. She is a domestic engineer that homeschools our daughter therefore the agreement is if she gets to stay home to raise our daughter and me be out of the house working then they are responsible for it. I do get into a bad way when there are clothes piled up on the table, beds or dressers when they should be put away by the time I get home. I'm gone from 5:10 am til 5:45pm most days and see no reason there isn't enough time to have that done.

I have been the stay at home dad before for almost a year and never once let it get away. Infact the house stayed spotless due to my OCD for cleanliness. I accept a lived in look, but cannot stand clothes stacked on the couch, counters, dressers,floor etc. god forbid I look up and see dust build up on the ceiling fan. I have shut the household activities down and had everyone,including me, do a complete cleaning that took the entire weekend to finish.

They do there best not to let me go to that place often. lol


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

13 yrs this Oct. I still get kicked out of the kitchen. For his birthday, I promised not to try & make him supper for once. That was his favorite present.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

I should probably mention that we are BOTH admitted mess makers, not mess picker uppers. So we have an understanding that if one gets mad about the mess the other better get picking up as well.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

I'M A MAN. I say yes dear every chance she give me.:shock::lol:


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

busysmurf said:


> 13 yrs this Oct. I still get kicked out of the kitchen. For his birthday, I promised not to try & make him supper for once. That was his favorite present.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> I should probably mention that we are BOTH admitted mess makers, not mess picker uppers. So we have an understanding that if one gets mad about the mess the other better get picking up as well.


I'm also going to let you in a secret I figured out this weekend. I had NO idea what to do for Father's Day, neither did the kids. We decided to take him to some cooking stores that he doesn't get to & let him pick out what he wanted. So glad I did!!! The thing the kids & I picked out he said he really wouldn't have wanted. He picked out something that he's wanted or a long time, that I didn't even know about!!

Now that I have that figured out, my next trick will be how to get him to take his uniforms into work to get washed rather than having me do it. Especially seeing as how he doesn't pay for it out of his paycheck. Hmmm...


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

His work place will do the uniforms? At no charge? Or did I miss something?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

here's a tip ladies,don't try and make us men too independent ,when we realize we don't need you ,we might give you the road lol


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> His work place will do the uniforms? At no charge? Or did I miss something?


Nope, you didn't miss anything. His work provides uniforms, WASHES the uniforms, and repairs the uniforms. Yet, I still have to wash them.

Although, since I'm currently not allowed to go up or down stairs and & our w&d are in the basement which leaves him to essentially do the laundry, I have noticed less uniforms coming home & the ones that are seem to be making their way back to the shop....Hmmm, curious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

